# Rubber Roof Ready!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Saturday with the help of a strapping young neighbor guy we got the rubber roof scrubbed and treated. Need to do some caulking and the vent pipe thingies are shot, sooo brittle they are barely hanging onto life. Went and got new ones and the dicor and gooey strip thingy and we need to get those on and we are good to go. Off to Avery, Idaho Thursday for a few days and leaving trailer for several weeks, it will be our get away.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I need to do my roof too....maybe your neighbor can come over.....









Enjoy your trip to Idaho!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are on the St Joe River you may want to check before you take the trailer All the rivers are running higher due to the high snow pack and cold spring.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If the vent pipes are shot, be careful of the vents themselves (or the covers if you have those). UV light eats plastics eventually. It's ok though because it just means it's mod time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> If you are on the St Joe River you may want to check before you take the trailer All the rivers are running higher due to the high snow pack and cold spring.


Hi Andy,

the property where the trailers will be is safe from the water


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

covers were replaced today








The sun sure did a number on the old ones. Wow.


----------

